

Ipsum text just got real - mnery
http://www.tupacipsum.com/

======
shubb
This is kind of awesome.

Things that need fixing though - repeat lines, lines that don't rhyme
together.

You should look into RapMetrics, and implement something like that to figure
out how good the generated lyrics are, and then use a GA to create an optimal
rap from a pool of 100 random ones.

~~~
mnery
Sweet... thanks for the input. If you like I can add you to the github repo

